# Birthday Wishes



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

I know you've had a hard day Sweetie. Ijust want you to know how much I value your friendship and all you havetaught me.

May the coming year give you peace joy and happiness.

We love you birthday girl.:magicwand:

Love,
Tina, Dale, Jeremy, Otis, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda &amp; Norman


----------



## irishmist (Dec 22, 2005)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!



A BETTER YEAR IS ON IT'S WAY!



SUSAN AND THE BUNNY BRIGADE!


----------



## Hopi (Dec 22, 2005)

Dear Grandma,

 Me and Christa snuck one to say Happy Birthday Grandma.

We love you bunches,:kiss::kiss::hug::hug:that's from both of us.

Hopi and Christa


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 22, 2005)

Aw Gypsy, I'm sorry you had a rough day. I really hope you have a Hoppy Birthday.

:hug:


----------



## MeatHead (Dec 22, 2005)

My mummie told me you had a rough day so I thought I'd give you a nice Hoppy Birthday message.

[shadow=violet]Hoppy birthday Gypsy[/shadow]


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 22, 2005)

:bunnydance::bunnydance:Happy Hoppy Birthday Gypsy!!!!!!!!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:

We loves you over hereeeeeeeeeeee!! :heart:


----------



## ariel (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!:balloons: I hope you enjoy the rest of your day.

:bouquet:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2005)

HAPPY, HOPPY BIRTHDAY, GYSPSY.

Sorry you had ahard day. Hope your year ahead is bright and breezy






Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 22, 2005)

have a lovely birthday 

love to you 

varna tony adrian and a more slimmer lucy xxxx:elephant::bunnydance::colors:


----------



## Roger L (Dec 22, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GYPSY!!!!!!!!

29 THIS YEAR



Roger L


----------



## bluebird (Dec 22, 2005)

late again i hope you had a nice birthday.bluebird:elephant:


----------



## JimD (Dec 22, 2005)

*:balloons:HOPPY BIRTHDAY!!:balloons:*

*:groupparty::groupparty::groupparty:*



~arty:~ Jim &amp; the crew


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Gypsy!!!!

HAPPY HAPPYBirthday, DearHeart!:hug:

You've certainly added so much love, colors, and happiness intomy life since you entered it. Bless your heart. Idon't know what I would've done without you and Raspberry over thesummer. You really pulled me through the muck of losingBuck. 

I treasure you more than you'll ever know. Can'tthank you enough for all you do for me and the many people in yourlife.

I hope you have a year that gives you back all the kindness,compassion, and good fortune you give out to the World.

All my Love,

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

:embarrassed:Thanks Everyone, I really appreciate it afteryesterdays fiasco . 2 more years andi get to the other side of the hill , whoohoo then the fun really begins lol. Just got to make sure I havea taboggon with multiple Air Bags lol .


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

For your birthday, can I have hyjynx??

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Gypsy!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2005)

:balloons::bunnydance:Happy Birthday!:bunnydance::balloons:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry you had such a rough day..  May the first full day of your new year bring nothing but joy andhappiness that will last through out the rest of the year!


----------



## brimmhere (Dec 22, 2005)

:elephant::bunnydance::colors:arty::groupparty:

hope you had a wonderful birthday otherthan the few mishaps that you had for the day!!!



happy birthday to a wonderful friend!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 22, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GYPSY!!!

Thanks so much for all the help and advice this year. You're the best!

Love,

Laura


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> For your birthday, can I have hyjynx??
> 
> -Carolyn


NO !!!!!!

But you can havethis snotty little Stinker







between her and Tucker theywill give you a good run for your moneylmao!!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Frederick's evil twin?

Um, I don't _think_ so, Missy! :nonono:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

:colors:HappyB-day Gypsy!!!!! We all hope you have thegreatest day and let your year behappy!!:rainbow::kiss:arty::groupparty::balloons:



jeremy


----------



##  (Dec 22, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Frederick's evil twin?
> 
> Um, I don't _think_ so, Missy! :nonono:
> 
> -Carolyn


Well Shoot I did try LOL .

contemplates another way around this tree !


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 22, 2005)

[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GYPSY!!!
[/align]


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 22, 2005)

:balloons:Happy B-Day Gypsy!:balloons:

With lots of love from everyone at my house. You aremore valuable on this earth than you can ever imagine!

Nicole, Sullivan, Rue and Kweli.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 22, 2005)

*:mrsthumper:HAPPY BIRTHDAY GYPSY !!! :thumper:*


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy birthday! 

I just want you to know that I have found your posts to be very helpful and entertaining. Thanks!

:balloons::bouquet:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, I know I'm alittleslow...





But the truth is, I wouldn't have missedwishing you a Happy Birthday for anything in the world! Even if it islate! I hope you 

Thank you for being such a good friend toSLG and I. We wish you awonderful birthday full of wishesthat all come true! 





Raspberry and Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Hoppy Birthday! Hope the year brings lots of good things for you.


----------



##  (Dec 23, 2005)

*seniorcats wrote:*


> Happy Hoppy Birthday! Hope the year brings lots ofgood things for you.





> :rofl:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 24, 2005)

I apologize Gypsy, my wishes are late...but Ihope you had a wonderful birthday, filled with love and promise for ajoyous new year ahead.

*Happy Birthday!!!!*

*















*










Love,

Di, Raph and the gang


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy birthday late anyway i was at dear olddadshope ya had as goodwon:happybunny::groupparty:b:magicwand::blueribbon:!!!!!!


----------

